# Metformin used to reduce overstiming



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Have read a few posts whilst browsing this evening about metformin being used to reduce the number of follicles. Has anybody heard of this. Wondering if that could have been part of the problem with me. Well apart from completely over safeguarding and not have enough stims or an apporpriate increase! Going to consider not using metformin during next tx, although apparently it can help to prevent miscarriage so don't know.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix i think it really would be best to speak with the cons about this. they will be able to guide you

the first ivf/icsi for anyone is a trial as no one really knows how each person responds to stimms, hormones like fsh/amh are a guide only


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara. I know everybody is an individual and I am so fortunate that they took the time and care to ensure that I didnt over-respond, that would have been so much worse than not responding and who knows what this tx will bring anyway!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

exactly you could get lucky

don't get like us old timers and start thinking of the next treatment before one is finished lol, saying that im not doing that this time PMA


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats the way Kara,

PMA all the way


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix ive been put on metformin becuase of PCOS and to regulate my cycles.  I was never told it would reduce ohss, also i ahd 2 follicles once and 40+ the next time because the dose had been increased.  I dont think it stops that becuase i was bordering.  I have taken metformin for about 3 years now. clinic would be able to tell you for definate.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Jule, that is reasuring. Yeah I was put on it for pco, hate the stuff can only take it with evening meal because if have with a smaller meal gives me the major met bum, no matter how I perservere doesnt get any better. So I figure once a day is better than nothing. A higher dose once a day could be an option.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you on 500mgs thats what i take 3 times a day and it took me ages to get up to 3 a day i was so nauseous on them.  My friend used to take 750mgs twice a day and she felt better on that.  Maybe clinic could give you the higher dose


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah on the 500 mg mind you that in itself helped to regulate my cycle to a degree, but do think it is a good idea to ask about the higher dose. There is no way that I can eat enough at breakfast to prevent the side effects.
Thanks Jule x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

PixTrix said:


> Have read a few posts whilst browsing this evening about metformin being used to reduce the number of follicles. Has anybody heard of this. Wondering if that could have been part of the problem with me. Well apart from completely over safeguarding and not have enough stims or an apporpriate increase! Going to consider not using metformin during next tx, although apparently it can help to prevent miscarriage so don't know.


Hi PixTrix,

It says on the NHS Evidence website that it has not been proved that Metformin helps the pregnancy or live birth weight, but that it does help decrease the likelihood on the ovaries being over stimulated.

All the best,

Ffydd x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Fydd and welcome  

thanks for the good info x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi PixTrix

I was prescribed Metformin for my second ICSI cycle, which was abandoned due to poor response, only two follies.  I completed four cycles in a 12 month period and the response on the others was fine.  I think it is definitely worth speaking to your consultant about  .  

Wishing you lots of luck                     .

Louj


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Lou that is great to know, will def be bringing it up in my follow up.

Congrats on your BFP.


----------

